# Pottermore, anyone?



## Michaela (Aug 4, 2011)

I didn't see a thread, apologies if there is one already!

Has anyone got into the early 1 million on Pottermore? I completely forgot about it until today, but managed to get registered when it opened a few hours ago.  The question was pretty easy, especially compared to the first few days it seems. 
I'm quite excited haha!
I hope this site turns out to be really good.
You don't get to pick your own username, which is annoying, but I got NoxNettle91 which isn't too bad. I hate numbers in usernames but 91 is my year of birth so could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 4, 2011)

I have not. The times it goes up is like 6am here or something, and I am not getting up that early. I am sure I would get the answers easily though. I kind of wish they were doing the times for people who don't all live in Europe. I guess I will just wait until October or whenever it goes live.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 4, 2011)

Today was a bit later, around 6pm BST, and it will be later on the final day according to this, the official blog. 

"*UPDATED: So far, all the clues have appeared in the early hours of the morning in my time zone. Will this continue for the remainder of The Magical Quill challenge?*
We know that Harry Potter fans around the world are taking part in the challenge, so we will be varying the times that the clues are revealed. We can tell you that tomorrowâs clue (Day 6) will be released between 1:30pm and 4.00pm BST, and the final clue (Day 7) will be released between 12:30am and 3:00am BST on Saturday 6 August."


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 4, 2011)

I need to remind myself to get on and try and register!


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Aug 5, 2011)

I got into Pottermore  I can't wait for the site to open soon!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 5, 2011)

I just registered. I am FlooDragon97. Now to wait for the Welcome e-mail.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Aug 6, 2011)

I think everyone is still waiting for their Welcome e-mail. Maybe theyre taking so long because Errol is delivering them.  Mine's SpellStorm131


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 6, 2011)

Grrr I was busy out of home today and didn't get a chance to keep looking to register


----------



## SNM (Aug 7, 2011)

I was just now hearing about this site. Are the questions hard, I haven't read a harry potter book in years.


----------



## Jynxie (Aug 9, 2011)

I got into Pottermore also on the 4th day. 

My name is AshWing32.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 12, 2011)

I got an email from them today, and got all excited thinking I'd finally be able to access it.. but no. So disappointed haha!
Just telling me that they will send me another email at some point from mid-August allowing me access.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 26, 2011)

I was going to do it but I had fair the week of all the clues, so it was pointless unfortunately. :/ 

I can't wait for the website to open to the public though!  

Emily


----------

